# oconee national forest



## panfish (Oct 2, 2013)

does anyone know if i can still hunt this area outside wma's with this government shutdown? i have some people coming up for the primitive weapon season. I'd like to know whether to tell them to go ahead and come or not. any help would be very apprciative


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 2, 2013)

Doubt NF areas are closed....might not be any Rangers, but I
would think you could hunt......Can't close the woods.....


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 4, 2013)

It is closed i called today, hopefully this shutdown will end by next weekend


----------



## panfish (Oct 4, 2013)

I hope so my brother is bringing a 13 year old first time in the woods from FLA. and iv got 2 first timers. And they are looking forward to it.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 6, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I actually saw a ranger on ONF to b totally honest. 

I was under the impression that the forest itself would not be affected.


----------



## hunter44a (Oct 6, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> I can't remember the last time I actually saw a ranger on ONF to b totally honest.
> 
> I was under the impression that the forest itself would not be affected.


you would think that right??


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 6, 2013)

I can't find anything anywhere that specifically addresses the ONF and the link above doesn't list any of the camps on my map. I'll ride down in a day or two and see if any of the gates are closed in the Monticello area. I had planned to take my kids this Saturday so we'll see.


----------



## panfish (Oct 6, 2013)

I rode down a lot of the roads to day and no gates are closed. Well the horse trail gate is closed


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 6, 2013)

The gates were open on the east side (near BF Grant) today


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 7, 2013)

I called a number off the usa.gov page and called dnr for that area and they both said closed.I went to the gun range on cedar creek wma and it was closed


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Oct 7, 2013)

I myself called dnr today and they tolled me to call the oconee national forest office...... I did and the recording says that they are closed due to lack of funding. I would take that as onf is closed also. The onf is in the federal management area section of the rules and reg book, with piedmont and the rest of them. I did some scouting yesterday on onf and didn't see a soul. That's what got me wondering .... So that's the reason i called .


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 7, 2013)

I found an email contact on the USDA website and got the reply today. Hunting and all recreational activities on federally owned lands, including all National Forests, are closed until the shutdown is resolved.

As if I needed another reason to hate politicians and government in general.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 7, 2013)

Hunt away and feel a little liberty transfer back into your soul.  Hunting is open regardless of what those government thugs say.  Tell them pappy said.


----------



## panfish (Oct 8, 2013)

Well that is what we're gonna do then. since you said so and we're just gonna see what happens. We can play dumb just like the government.


----------

